# best place to put a Koralia power head in a planted tank?



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey guys, i have a planted 55 , i have a ac110 and a aquatech 30-60 hob and notice when i fill the tank to nearly the top my p's start to gasp, so i usually dont fill it too much and allow a space to let the hob's to cause more surface agitation.

So is it better to keep the powerhead at the top to move more water? I had it at the bottom to move debris to a corner.

Would keeping the powerhead at the top affect my plants?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ju5tin95 said:


> Hey guys, i have a planted 55 , i have a ac110 and a aquatech 30-60 hob and notice when i fill the tank to nearly the top my p's start to gasp, so i usually dont fill it too much and allow a space to let the hob's to cause more surface agitation.
> 
> So is it better to keep the powerhead at the top to move more water? I had it at the bottom to move debris to a corner.
> 
> Would keeping the powerhead at the top affect my plants?


Sorry, I don't know if your filters are rated for your size aquarium. If they are, you should not have an O2 problem in your tank.
As long as the top of the water is *gently* 'rolling', you should never have any gasping fish. 
Unless, of course, there is a different problem.

Make sure you are cleaning out your mechanical filtration enough, doing large weekly water changes, and if you are doing that, then you shouldn't have decaying food in your tank. (or debris for that matter)

I don't have any splashing going on in my tank, and there has never been a problem with O2. Especially when there are plants in there. So for a quick reference, check your nitrate levels, and make sure they are in the 10-25ppm range, and not like 80 or something.

hope that helps


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Hey guys, i have a planted 55 , i have a ac110 and a aquatech 30-60 hob and notice when i fill the tank to nearly the top my p's start to gasp, so i usually dont fill it too much and allow a space to let the hob's to cause more surface agitation.
> 
> So is it better to keep the powerhead at the top to move more water? I had it at the bottom to move debris to a corner.
> 
> Would keeping the powerhead at the top affect my plants?


Sorry, I don't know if your filters are rated for your size aquarium. If they are, you should not have an O2 problem in your tank.
As long as the top of the water is *gently* 'rolling', you should never have any gasping fish. 
Unless, of course, there is a different problem.

Make sure you are cleaning out your mechanical filtration enough, doing large weekly water changes, and if you are doing that, then you shouldn't have decaying food in your tank. (or debris for that matter)

I don't have any splashing going on in my tank, and there has never been a problem with O2. Especially when there are plants in there. So for a quick reference, check your nitrate levels, and make sure they are in the 10-25ppm range, and not like 80 or something.

hope that helps
[/quote]

hey dippy thanks for the response,

ok well its a 55 with a ac110 and a aquatech 30-60 
do u fill your tank all the way to the top? because right now i leave about a inch. Maybe I should fill it up a lil more and move the power head to more water up top? if im using excel, i should be ok right? i dont want to gas out whatever C02 in the tank already....what do u think?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

You sound ok with filtration.

Yes, I fill all the way to the top. I use canister filters, though.

As long as you can see water movement of some sort on top, you should be fine. That is
why I asked if you clean your filters and do water changes regularly.

There is CO2 in every tank, but splashing gives it a great chance to escape. I don't think excell escapes with splashing, because it is not in gas form.

I hope that helped


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> You sound ok with filtration.
> 
> Yes, I fill all the way to the top. I use canister filters, though.
> 
> ...


thanks dippy it helped alot!


----------

